# Your tarantula enclosures...



## invadermike (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey i plan on giving my 3.5" tarantula's enclosure a make over, hahaha. and i was woundering if anyone can post pictures of thiers so ican get some ideas. Thanks. It's a Rosehair just in case you want to know the species. thanks!
Mike:}


----------



## conipto (Apr 7, 2003)

Well, this will take a few posts, but here are some of mine.  I tend to go pretty minimalistic for the most part.  No plants, etc.. not fancy, but no complaints from the spiders yet.

First, here's my rosey (5 inches or so).  She's mean and burrows.


----------



## conipto (Apr 7, 2003)

Next, here's how I'm keeping my juvie terrestrials.. I guess you're supposed to put the substrate higher up, but I don't really plump my folks out, so it's not too big a deal to me.  Never had any of em fall that I've seen.


----------



## conipto (Apr 7, 2003)

Here's the smithi (my first T that I bought a huge cage for) that I'm moving into a smaller cage more than likely.  (that cave has to go..)


----------



## conipto (Apr 7, 2003)

Here's some of my juvenile arboreal enclosures, and my single sling in it's vial.  When it gets around the 2" mark, I'll move it into one like the other terrestrials.


----------



## conipto (Apr 7, 2003)

This is another juvenile terrestrial, My C. fasciatum.  This is basically what I figure the C. cyaneopubescens' tank will look like when he gets this size.


----------



## conipto (Apr 7, 2003)

These are my pokes.. the big one's bark came unglued, but by the time I found out, he'd burrowed underneath of it, so I left it alone.  Laziness, or not wanting to disturb a happy spider.. you pick 
The little one is a beanie baby case that I cut and glued to death when I was paranoid about the evil pokey inside biting me.


----------



## conipto (Apr 7, 2003)

And lastly, here's the two I put together yesterday for the pinktoe juves.  Like the others, small, efficient, and not too dressed up.  I like seeing them with fake plants, etc.. but I figure if the spider doesn't care.. neither do I 

Bill


----------



## jwb121377 (Apr 7, 2003)

Here is one of mine






It is for a G rosea that sits in my living room.


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Apr 7, 2003)

Great setups Bill!


James


----------



## invadermike (Apr 7, 2003)

Very nice set up's Thanks Bill and James! Bill, how did you get the log chunk on the side of your pinktoes home? Hot glue?


----------



## Immortal_sin (Apr 7, 2003)

Ok...here you go...if you want to do silk flowers...works well with arboreals
Here's a P regalis


----------



## Immortal_sin (Apr 7, 2003)

Or you can do something strange. Here is one of my GBB females. I think she's not terribly impressed with her container decorations!


----------



## Immortal_sin (Apr 7, 2003)

My C crayshawi is in a plastic pickle jar, no decorations, just lots of substrate!


----------



## Immortal_sin (Apr 7, 2003)

Here's a small A braunshauseni setup in a spice jar. I get them at Bi Mart for about $3 apiece


----------



## Immortal_sin (Apr 7, 2003)

here's my P fasciata....I pay about $3 for these containers as well, at Fred Meyer. These are a GREAT deal!


----------



## Immortal_sin (Apr 7, 2003)

last one...another of the same size container for an A versicolor. I buy loads of corkbark at reptile shows, and plastic and silk plants at the Dollar Store. For my arboreals, I just use vermiculite mostly. Although the P regalis loves to burrow, so he has peat moss instead


----------



## conipto (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by invadermike _
> *Very nice set up's Thanks Bill and James! Bill, how did you get the log chunk on the side of your pinktoes home? Hot glue? *


Yep.. but a word of caution, and a lesson learned.. Wash, and dry the tank AND the bark before attempting to glue.. I had my P. regalis with a very liberal amount of glue holding up the bark, and it fell down.. I noticed dust on the glue still attatched to the bark, affixed to the glue.  since then, I've gotten better about it.

Bill


----------



## conipto (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey Holley -

I love the look of your enclosures, simple, but with a woman's touch   One thing though.. for the webbing arboreals, do the screw lids really screw up the web when you open em? Or do you use the "pour lid" for feeding and such?

Bill


----------



## Immortal_sin (Apr 7, 2003)

thanks Bill!
good question, so far, no problem. In fact, the versicolor actually made her web hammock IN the lid LOL...here's a pic of her toes sticking out. The lid has a channel down the middle of it, apparently she thought it was perfect. That is why there is not alot of webbing in the container


----------



## Raveness (Apr 7, 2003)

My Usambaras old setup... Now she has a castle and a coconut in her kritter keeper.


----------



## Martin H. (Apr 8, 2003)

.

_Avicularia versicolor_:


----------



## Martin H. (Apr 8, 2003)

.

same tank, other side: 


EDIT: can't post the second photo ("_The image that you have attached is too big. Please make it no bigger than 640 x 640_") =:-(      BTW, it's 670 x 366 pixel and 49 kb. 

...and I am too lazy to resize is, only to post it in this forum. 


.


----------



## blackacidevil (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *My C crayshawi is in a plastic pickle jar, no decorations, just lots of substrate! *



I also have my Crawshayi in a pickle jar but mine is glass.  Funny how when I see the pickle jar in my fridge I think "Goddamn why don't you people eat more pickles around here, I could be using that for another T"!


----------



## Lopez (Apr 8, 2003)

Pepper, 10 year old Grammostola rosea


----------



## Lopez (Apr 8, 2003)

Mugabe, juvenile (2.5") Pterinochilus sp. "Usambara"


----------



## Lopez (Apr 8, 2003)

Idi, Pterinochilus murinus, same size as his Orange neighbour but prefers to dig. He's in there somewhere!


----------



## Lopez (Apr 8, 2003)

Miguel, Brachypelma albopilosum eating machine. Allegedly a spiderling, but he spans my 4 fingers.


----------



## Lopez (Apr 8, 2003)

Guarico, baby Psalmopeous irminia.
Spends it's time mostly in Pokie pose.


----------



## Lopez (Apr 8, 2003)

Oiseau, equally tiny Avicularia versicolor. Seems to prefer the floor for some wierd reason.


----------



## Lostkat (Apr 8, 2003)

Brachypelma emilia tank

She just loves digging so I have given her plenty of peat/vermiculite mix to play with, a small waterbowl which she routinely fills with substrate and a piece of cork bark which she's incorporated into her nest design.


----------



## Lostkat (Apr 8, 2003)

Another spiderling/juvenille, my 7cm Acanthoscurria geniculata.

She doesn't dig at all, and the only real substrate moving she does is gathering up the top surface of an area and dumping it elsewhere. She has a milk bottle lid for her waterbowl and a nice big bark shelter which she loves. She's forever climbing over it or hiding underneath it.


----------



## Lostkat (Apr 8, 2003)

My sub 2cm Avicularia versicolor. She's in a small spice jar with holes drilled all over the roof etc. A very light scattering of vermiculite/peat mix covers the bottom and I put in some bits of bark which I found in the garden (sterilized first of course). The little flea seems happy enough in the set up at the moment... fingers crossed


----------



## Slide (Apr 8, 2003)

Currently I'm using tupperware and baby food jars for my slings, but I was thinking for slings/juvies, something like these  would work quite well.  Just need to have some ventilation added...they sell for just a couple USD each, and look pretty decent...I plan on getting a few RSN...


----------



## skinheaddave (Apr 8, 2003)

You can check out some pics of some of my enclosures here  and here.  Both scorpion and T enclosures are included, though, in principle, there is little difference between them. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Lostkat (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Slide _
> *Currently I'm using tupperware and baby food jars for my slings, but I was thinking for slings/juvies, something like these  would work quite well.  Just need to have some ventilation added...they sell for just a couple USD each, and look pretty decent...I plan on getting a few RSN... *


Those would be absolutely PERFECT! I've just mailed them asking if they ship internationally... probably not though.


----------



## Dessicata (Apr 9, 2003)

hey lostkat, for adult spiders there is a company called custom aquaria, who make awesome lookin glass tanks for spiders.  I know www.coasttocoast.co.uk carry them, and so does www.reptilecentre.com, but i dont know as of yet if any will courier, although i emailed them both, cos i want some for my mantids


----------



## Devildoll (Apr 9, 2003)

Holley, i have an Avicularia leata that has made a nice hamock on the lid exactly like yours did...

I almost lost her because of that....  i set the lid down and was misting and cleaning and feeding... didn't see her but i thought she was hiding in some bark...

Well, next thing i know, she's climbing around right in front of me!  thats when i found the web   it's cool, but her enclosure looks totally empty


----------



## SaVaGe (Jun 14, 2004)

this is my female Gramastola Rosea


----------



## SaVaGe (Jun 14, 2004)

a closer look


----------



## SaVaGe (Jun 14, 2004)

this is my A.geniculata eclosure


----------



## SaVaGe (Jun 14, 2004)

a closer look


----------



## SaVaGe (Jun 14, 2004)

genic on the walk


----------



## SaVaGe (Jun 14, 2004)

my parahybana unsexed.he/she is 5cm i don't know how much in inch that is, but i think 4 inch.kinda skittisch not a hair flicker and not defensive neither aggressive


----------



## SaVaGe (Jun 14, 2004)

from another angle


----------



## SaVaGe (Jun 14, 2004)

back to his/her retreat


----------



## SaVaGe (Jun 14, 2004)

my little L.parahybana sling freshly molted


----------



## SaVaGe (Jun 14, 2004)

my little B.smithi sling   

it has now molted and got his adult colors   , but i don't have a pic of that atm.It looks that i bought them when they were about 8 months old, i got them 2 weeks and he molted.


----------



## Hairyspider (Jun 15, 2004)

*Here are mine*

You can prety much tell which ones are Aborial, and terestrial


----------



## Tranz (Jun 18, 2004)

*Timothy Lear-T?*

Now that's an interesting plant in the lower left container.


----------



## Mikey_G.Rosea (Jun 18, 2004)

Lol that's what I thought too.


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jun 22, 2008)

hahhaha i  just noticed that too lol, i wanna get a few of those for my enclosures


----------



## daniel15 (Jun 23, 2008)

nice enclosures! hehe goodluck with your spiders! :clap:


----------



## opticle (Jun 23, 2008)

who knows....maybe the spiders got a stressful life hehe


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 23, 2008)

B. Sabulosum


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 23, 2008)

G. Rosea


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 23, 2008)

H. Lividum


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 23, 2008)

Chaco


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 23, 2008)

A. Avic #1


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 23, 2008)

A. Avic #2


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 23, 2008)

P. Regalis


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 23, 2008)

P. Regalis sling


----------



## Moltar (Jun 23, 2008)

praetorian2150 said:


> hahhaha i  just noticed that too lol, i wanna get a few of those for my enclosures


This thread is four years old.


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 23, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> This thread is four years old.


huh... that's comical... guess that's what the search function will give ya...


----------



## Moltar (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are very nice naturalistic enclosures you have there Proper. I do mine on the minimalist, low maintenance angle so... exactly opposite to yours, lol.


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks, I do a mixture of the both, really.  It's all based on what I have time, money, and room for.  The natural ones are more expensive and take up more space, but once you have a good living substrate and "water cycle" set up, they're a lot less maintenance (basically like keeping house plants that you have to throw a cricket once in a while.).


----------

